
Marketing Debt – What is it? And why do you care? - shiraabel
http://blog.hunterandbard.com/blog/marketing-debt-what-is-it-why-do-you-care
======
pritianka
Yes people, marketing debt is real. As someone who works on developer
products, I see this happen all too often. People show up and ask me to "take
over marketing" (I'm not even officially a marketer) and I am sort of like, it
sounds like you want me to wave a magic wand and give you a brand people love.
Doesn't work like that!

